# Clothes Valet?



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm looking to build a clothes valet, adapted for motorcycle gear. Has anybody run across plans for a clothes valet? For those unfamiliar with such beasties, here's a link to a full page worth…

http://www.onewayfurniture.com/butler-valet-stands.html


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Just looking at the pictures, couldn't you design a valet that suits your needs? Your gear isn't typical for valet use, so you would have to customize it anyway right?


----------

